# αποδιαλεγούδι



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

*αποδιαλεγούδι*  κ. -*διαλέγι* κ. -*λούδι* κ. -*διαλεγούρι*
1. ό,τι απομένει μετά τη διαλογή, μετά το ξεδιάλεγμα των καλύτερων
2. (παρ.) «όπου πολύ διαλέει στ' αποδιαλεγούδια μένει» — ο πολύ διστακτικός στην εκλογή του καταλήγει σε πλήρη αποτυχία.

Το είδαμε και «αποδιαλεούνια». Πώς να το μεταφράσουμε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2014)

Leftovers, ίσως.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 2, 2014)

Τα ξέρουμε και αποδιαλέουρα:

Αποδιαλέουρα (τα), αυτά που τα διαλέξανε οι άλλοι μπριχού. 

 “Από τις χάρες της ζωής τις πιο όμορφες θα πάρω,
να αφήσω αποδιαλέουρα στον κερατά το Χάρο… ”

Επίσης την παροιμία που λέγεται για γυναίκα που έμεινε στο ράφι, επειδή "διάλεγε, διάλεγε, έμεινε με τ' αποδιαλέουρα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Μα να μην ξέρω τη λέξη σε καμία παραλλαγή της! 
Εσείς που την ξέρετε, τη θεωρείτε συνώνυμη με τα απομεινάρια ή τα απολειφάδια ή κάτι ανάμεσα;

Εδιτ: μπριχού = πριχού (αυτό το ήξερα :))

Ιδέες: remains, remnants, leavings


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Δεν είναι εύκολο να έχουμε ακριβές αντίστοιχο. Τα αγγλικά αποδίδουν τα _απομεινάρια_. Ίσως κάποιες χρήσεις τού _second pickings_ να κάνουν.

Για να δείξω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _απομεινάρια_ και _αποδιαλεγούδια_:

Αν μου βάλεις είκοσι παϊδάκια μπροστά και μου πεις «Φάε όσα θες», αυτά που θα μείνουν (ναι, θα μείνουν), τα αποφάγια, είναι απομεινάρια. Απλώς δεν μπορούσα να τα φάω όλα.
Αν την επόμενη φορά μού βάλεις πάλι είκοσι παϊδάκια μπροστά και μου πεις «Θα φας μόνο πέντε» (διότι έχεις μάθει από την προηγούμενη φορά, που έφαγα τα δεκαπέντε), αυτά που θα μείνουν θα είναι αποδιαλεγούδια. Θα έχω φάει τα πέντε μεγαλύτερα και καλύτερα.

Έτσι τη βλέπω τη διαφορά. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος (στο γλωσσικό επίπεδο).


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 2, 2014)

Υπάρχει και το _last pick_, κυρίως στην επιλογή παικτών για ομάδες.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εσείς που την ξέρετε, τη θεωρείτε συνώνυμη με τα απομεινάρια ή τα απολειφάδια ή κάτι ανάμεσα;



Κοίτα, αν κρίνω από την προτροπή της σχωρεμένης της μανούλας να πηγαίνουμε νωρίς στη λαϊκή για να μην παίρνουμε τα αποδιαλέουρα, θα έλεγα ότι είναι τα δεύτερης ποιότητας απομεινάρια, αυτά που ξεμένουν όταν έχουν προλάβει άλλοι να _διαλέξουν και να πάρουν_ τα καλά. Άρα, δεν είναι απλώς απομεινάρια. Είναι σκάρτο πράγμα που ξέμεινε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 2, 2014)

leftover discards
disregarded leftovers


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2014)

scraps


----------



## pontios (Mar 3, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ... θα έλεγα ότι είναι τα δεύτερης ποιότητας απομεινάρια, αυτά που ξεμένουν όταν έχουν προλάβει άλλοι να _διαλέξουν και να πάρουν_ τα καλά. Άρα, δεν είναι απλώς απομεινάρια. Είναι σκάρτο πράγμα που ξέμεινε.



Νομίζω αυτο ταιριαζει με το "seconds".
Seconds are products with only slight defects/flaws (maybe only cosmetic in nature) that can be sold at slightly reduced prices.

Crudely speaking, there's first pickings (or top pickings), then second pickings, third pickings etc., before you get to the rejects/discards/scraps.


----------



## pontios (Mar 3, 2014)

Edit (just adding to my post #10, above) - I just saw nickel's post #5 re: second pickings - but I think with "seconds" the expectation would be that there are only minor flaws - and "pickings" suggests a harvest (fruit, vegetables, etc), so it may be more limited.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2014)

@5: Nickel, νομίζω ότι η λ. _αποδιαλεγούδια / αποδιαλόγια / αποδιαλέγματα_ κλπ χρησιμοποιείται σαφώς μειωτικά και υποτιμητικά γι' αυτό που περιγράφει, χρήση η οποία είναι και η συνηθέστερη έννοια με την οποία αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα _απομεινάρια _— τα οποία ναι μεν δεν είναι εντελώς άχρηστα (για τη σκοπούμενη αποστολή[SUP]1[/SUP]) όπως είναι τα ξακρίδια, τα γρέζια και το σκραπ, αλλά είναι σαφώς δευτεροτρίτης ποιότητας (ακόμη κι αν αυτό είναι κάτι σχετικό ή μόνο στο μυαλό μας τελικά[SUP]2[/SUP]).
.
__________
[SUP]1[/SUP] Δλδ ξακρίδια και σκραπ ναι μεν πάνε για ανακύκλωση, αλλά δεν μπορούν να έχουν την επιθυμητή χρήση που έχει το προϊόν, ενώ ένα αποδιαλεγούδι μήλο, πάλι μήλο είναι και τρώγεται.
[SUP]2[/SUP] «Σχετικό» υπό την έννοια πως σε εμάς αρκεί για ν' αντιλαμβανόμαστε την υποβάθμιση και μόνο το γεγονός ότι δεν επιλέξαμε πρώτοι, όπως θα έκανε λ.χ. το κυρίαρχο ζώο σε μια αγέλη. Συχνά δεν έχουμε καν εικόνα τού ποια κομμάτια έχουν ξεδιαλεχτεί και λείπουν, ούτε τη σε απόλυτο μέγεθος ανωτερότητά τους σε σχέση με ό,τι ξέμεινε — ιδίως με βάση τα δικά μας κριτήρια επιλογής. Εκεί είναι που το μάρκετινγκ μπαίνει για να τουμπάρει αριστοτεχνικά αυτήν τη φυσική μας τάση να μην τρέχουμε στα καλάθια και τελευταίοι, με το να το παρουσιάζει αντισταθμιζόμενο ως λ.χ. «έξυπνη κίνηση» ή «οικονομική σύνεση» ή ακόμη και κάτι σαν «κυνήγι θησαυρού».


----------



## cougr (Mar 3, 2014)

pontios said:


> ......Crudely speaking, there's first pickings (or top pickings), then second pickings, third pickings etc., before you get to the rejects/discards/scraps.



You just jolted my memory! Another translation for _αποδιαλεγούδια_ would be "inferior pickings" (as opposed to choice/finest pickings).


----------



## cougr (Mar 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ....._αποδιαλέγματα_......



FWIW, έτσι τα ήξερα εγώ. Επίσης και ως _αποδιαλέγια_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

Ζαζ (#12): Μα φυσικά. Η ανάλυση στο #5 γράφτηκε για το χιουμοριστικό του θέματος, γι' αυτό και το disclaimer («Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος (στο γλωσσικό επίπεδο)»). Δεν είναι εύκολο να ορίσουμε διαφορές απαξίωσης ανάμεσα στα _αποδιαλεγούδια_ και τα _απομεινάρια_. Άλλωστε, δεν έχουμε βοήθεια και από το ΛΣΑΝΕΓ, που, μαζί με το _απομεινάρι_ και το _απολειφάδι_, έχει μόνο ένα _απομεινάδι_ στη σελ. 1136.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> 2. (παρ.) «όπου πολύ διαλέει στ' αποδιαλεγούδια μένει» — ο πολύ διστακτικός στην εκλογή του καταλήγει σε πλήρη αποτυχία.





bernardina said:


> ...
> Επίσης την παροιμία που λέγεται για γυναίκα που έμεινε στο ράφι, επειδή "διάλεγε, διάλεγε, έμεινε με τ' αποδιαλέουρα".



Από την *παπαριά που είναι σαν την αχλαδιά μόνο που δεν κάνει αχλάδια*:



daeman said:


> ...
> Edit: Also from Dimitrakos dictionary because it includes a meaning rather rare today, that of an insult or severe reproach:





Theseus said:


> What is the meaning of the proverb at the end of this Dimitrakos snippet? Does it mean 'He who chooses fluidity, takes amazement??' Odd? Help!





daeman said:


> I think it means that whoever seeks something spotless or unblemished (see λαγαρός) will be disappointed.
> I'd render it with something like this, perhaps: Being too picky gets you nοwhere in the end.
> 
> 
> Edit: in snippet terms (or maybe term snippets):





nickel said:


> Yep. Όποιος / Ποιος διαλέγει τη λαγάρα, παίρνει την παπάρα. The picky ones get the worst / the leftovers.



Και άλλη μια ιδέα: _the *remainders*_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...
> “Από τις χάρες της ζωής τις πιο όμορφες θα πάρω,
> να αφήσω αποδιαλέουρα στον κερατά το Χάρο… ”
> ...


Δαιμονισμένος - Βασίλης & Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης





Γυρνά του χρόνου ο τροχός σαν το δαιμονισμένο
κι εγώ κεράκι αφτούμενο στη δίνη των ανέμω

Η μόνη κόντρα που μπορείς να κάμεις του θανάτου
σαν έρθει ο Χάρος να σε βρει, να 'σαι του πεταμάτου


----------



## Severus (Mar 23, 2014)

επίσης: 
odds and ends: miscellaneous remnants or leftovers <odds and ends of food> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/odds+and+ends

oddments: <the fabric store sells oddments left over from cutting> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/oddment


----------



## Inachus (Aug 31, 2020)

Το "αποδιαλεγούδια" τα βρήκα και στο βιβλίο του Ν.Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλου "Ποιος φοβάται τον κύριο επιθεωρητή;". Γράφει για την τάξη μιας δασκάλας που είχε "αποδιαλεγούδια". Χιουμοριστική η χρήση εδώ, θα έλεγα. Οι μαθήτριες αυτού του τμήματος, όπως αναφέρεται σε υποσημείωση, υστερούσαν τρομερά, αν και στο τέλος προβιβάστηκαν όλες.


----------



## cougr (Sep 3, 2020)

Υπάρχει και το _unchoice _

Π.χ. unchoice bits/cuts/morsels κτλ.

Καλό επίσης είναι και το leavings του δόκτορα, στο #4 παραπάνω.


----------

